# Fischfinder aus dem Supermarkt



## nobel (30. März 2006)

Moin moin,

ich würde gern auf meinem Belly Boot einen Fischfinder einsetzen.

Nun habe ich gesehen, dass es ab Montag bei L...dl einen für knapp 50,-. Euro gibt.
Was haltet Ihr von diesem Angebot ?
Taucht das was ?







#c #c #c #c #c #c


----------



## mcflaytasche (30. März 2006)

*AW: Fischfinder aus dem Supermarkt*

Hallo nobel,
hier gab es schon mal dieses Gerät:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=51031&highlight=fischfinder+lidl


----------



## nobel (30. März 2006)

*AW: Fischfinder aus dem Supermarkt*

Aha !!!

Also gab es dieses Ding vor einem Jahr schon einmal in anderen Filialien zu kaufen !

Dann gibt es doch bestimmt jemanden, der diese Ding schon mal gekauft und dann auch ausprobiert hat :m 

Taucht das was für den Einsatz aufm Belly ??????????????????


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. März 2006)

*AW: Fischfinder aus dem Supermarkt*

Moin Nobel!

Neee lass mal den S***** wo er ist.

Für gerade mal 20€ mehr bekommst Du schon ein Eagle Cuda 128.
Da reicht für Dein Vorhaben dicke! Und ist viel besser als dieses Spielzeugteil.

Hier der Link zum Angebot

Klick


----------



## nobel (30. März 2006)

*AW: Fischfinder aus dem Supermarkt*

Danke Torsk #6​ 
Wusste gar nicht, dass es die in dieser Preisklasse überhaubt gibt :m​


----------



## Al99 (30. März 2006)

*AW: Fischfinder aus dem Supermarkt*

Hallo,

für 30 Euro mehr bekommt man aber nur die Festmontage-Version. Für eine portable Version muss man deutlich mehr hinlegen.

Hat denn das Lidl-Teil noch niemand getestst? Mich würden auch die Erfahrungen interessieren.

Viele Grüße

Al


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. März 2006)

*AW: Fischfinder aus dem Supermarkt*

Ist ein zuverlässiger Tiefenmesser.
Machst deine Schnur dran - und zählst dann die Wicklungen, bis es auf dem grund ist:m


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (30. März 2006)

*AW: Fischfinder aus dem Supermarkt*

Nee, also wirklich nicht. 
Mit so einem Ding macht das keinen Spaß!#d 
Ich kenne andere Produkte aus diesem Laden und das ist NÜSCHT!|uhoh: 
Plastikkram,schlechte Verarbeitung,usw...!|gr: 
Nichst gegen diesen Laden, ihre Lebensmittel sind top, aber von angeln
haben die keine Ahnung.|abgelehn 

Gruß Tim|wavey:


----------



## Seelachs (31. März 2006)

*AW: Fischfinder aus dem Supermarkt*

Hallo,
Da lobe ich mir trozdem das kleine Bayern.
Da sind nähmlich ab sofort solche Dinge verboten.
Echolote und Ortungsgeräte jeglicher Art dürfen nicht genutzt werden.
Ist auch vom Waidmännischer Sicht her richtig.


----------



## Dxlfxn (31. März 2006)

*AW: Fischfinder aus dem Supermarkt*

Na, Seelachs....

Dürft ihr denn noch die Tiefe ausloten?
Echolote verbieten? Ist doch mal wieder ein Schuß in den Ofen. Die dümmliche Vorstellung, man sieht die Fische auf dem "Fernsehschirm" und kann ihnen die Köder so quasi ins Maul stopfen.
An großen und offenen Gewässern finde ich die Echolote durchaus angebracht. An kleineren Gewässern kann man darüber streiten - wie über viele andere Prakatiken sicherlich auch. Verbote sind immer etwas seltsam. Aber das ist ja mit dem Nachtangeln auch so eine Sache bei Euch - oder hat sich da was verändert?


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. März 2006)

*AW: Fischfinder aus dem Supermarkt*



			
				Seelachs schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Da lobe ich mir trozdem das kleine Bayern.
> Da sind nähmlich ab sofort solche Dinge verboten.
> Echolote und Ortungsgeräte jeglicher Art dürfen nicht genutzt werden.
> Ist auch vom Waidmännischer Sicht her richtig.




Waaas? in ganz Bayern? Krass!

------------------------------------------------------



			
				Al99 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> für 30 Euro mehr bekommt man aber nur die Festmontage-Version. Für eine portable Version muss man deutlich mehr hinlegen.




die Portable Version brauch man nicht fürs BB. Mit ein bisschen Baumarktkrempel für kleines Geld hat man das schnell an und rein getüddelt.

Wenn Fragen sind einfach ne PN schreiben oder ICQ/MSN nutzen.

Grüße

Kai


----------



## Heiko112 (2. April 2006)

*AW: Fischfinder aus dem Supermarkt*

Wer billig kauft, kauft zwei mal. 

Mehr braucht man da glaube ich nicht zu schreiben.


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. April 2006)

*AW: Fischfinder aus dem Supermarkt*



			
				Seelachs schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Da lobe ich mir trozdem das kleine Bayern.
> Da sind nähmlich ab sofort solche Dinge verboten.
> Echolote und Ortungsgeräte jeglicher Art dürfen nicht genutzt werden.
> Ist auch vom Waidmännischer Sicht her richtig.


 
Wie kommst du denn darauf? |kopfkrat 
Seit wann ist es denn WIEDER verboten? #c 

Eigentlich ist das Verbot Fishfinder/Echolot zu benutzen in Bayern vor einem Jahr (zum Jan. 2005) erst aufgehoben worden!


----------



## Al99 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Fischfinder aus dem Supermarkt*

Hab mir das Ding mal angeschaut. Die Tiefe kann man nur in Zahlen ablesen. Der gewässerboden wird nicht grafisch dargestellt. |uhoh:
Ist das beim Cuda 128 auch so oder stellt das den Gewässerboden auf dem Display dar?
Viele Grüße

Al99


----------



## Angel Andi (3. April 2006)

*AW: Fischfinder aus dem Supermarkt*

@Al99

Hier mal ein Bild vom Cuda 128 wo man ganz deutlich den Gewässerboden erkennen kann. Das Teil zeigt sogar eine Greyline Anzeige. Also ist das Cuda 128 mit abstand besser als das Oben genannte.


----------



## Al99 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Fischfinder aus dem Supermarkt*

Hallo,

da mir schon diverses Angelzeug aus dem Boot gestohlen wurde, möchte ich wirklich nichts im Boot zurücklassen. Hat das Zubehör bei der portablen Version 30 € Wert oder kann man die Festinstallation selber billiger zur portablen Version umbasteln?
Viele Grüße und danke für eure Tipps!
Al99


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. April 2006)

*AW: Fischfinder aus dem Supermarkt*

Ja ist ganz easy 

Was für ein Boot hast Du denn? 
Bzw lässt Du die Batterie im Boot? 
Hat es eine Kajüte?

Eigentlich ist es überhaup kein Problem den Finder selbst schraubst Du mit Flügelmuttern fest oder schraubst Ihn auf eine Platte und den GPS Empfänger montierst Du an einer Geberstange. je nachdem ob Du nun eine feste Batterie oder wie ich garkeine hast legst Du Dir ein paar Leitungen mit Steckverbindungen ins Boot oder nimmst wie ich eine Powerstation mit.

Fertig :q


----------



## Al99 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Fischfinder aus dem Supermarkt*

Hallo,

nein - ist nur ein einfaches Ruderboot! Was braucht das Ding den an Strom?
Muss man da einen Batteriekoffer mitschleppen oder kann man das auch mit "normalen" Akkus ein paar Stunden betreiben?  Kann man die Batterien auch direkt in das Gerät einlegen oder braucht man den Akkupack zwingend?

Sorry - ich weiß Fragen über Fragen, möchte aber nicht erst bestellen und dann bemerken, dass ich einen Fehler gemacht habe!

Viele Grüße

Al99

PS: Danke für die bisherigen Tipps!


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. April 2006)

*AW: Fischfinder aus dem Supermarkt*

Moin!

Ne direkt einlegen kann man nicht. DAfür brauch er zu viel. So viel ist es aber auch nicht. Sagen wir mal eine Mopedbatterie wird locker reichen. Ab besten sind aber diese Gelbatterien bei Ebay.


----------



## Al99 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Fischfinder aus dem Supermarkt*

Hallo,

und wie sieht's mit Batteriehalterungen aus? 
Reichen 9V für den Betrieb? (bei Ebay für 6 Mignon)
oder wie bei Schlageter
Bei Schlageter gibt's:
    *  Eagle CUDA 128 "Schlageter Edition" Portabel mit dem original PPP Koffer von Eagle
    * Inkl. Batteriehalter für Babyzellen Akkus oder Batterien
    * Original Saugnapf

Was haltet ihr davon?
Viele Grüße
Al99


----------



## Seelachs (3. April 2006)

*AW: Fischfinder aus dem Supermarkt*

Muss mich entschuldigen für meine Aussage das, das Echlotverbot für ganz Bayern gilt.
Das Verbot gilt nur für den Fischereibezirk Oberfranken.
Sorry.
Aber das Nachtangelverbot wurde schon letztes Jahr in Bayern aufgehoben.
Unabhängig davon kann aber jeder Verein seine eigene Fischereiregeln aufstellen d.h. das ein Verein für sein Vereinsgewässer trozdem ein Nachtangelverbot hat.


----------



## fiskes (3. April 2006)

*AW: Fischfinder aus dem Supermarkt*

Hallo bei Verlag Parey gibt´s die Zeitschrift "Raubfisch" im 2 Jahresabo incl. Cuda 128 für 69.- Euro Robert


----------



## Al99 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Fischfinder aus dem Supermarkt*

Hallo,
hättest du dazu einen Link? Ich kann das Angebot nicht finden!

Ist bei der Grundausstattung so etwas wie ein Batteriehalter dabei, dass man das Ding in Gebrauch nehmen kann?

Kann man die 12V Gel-Batterien mit einem Autobatterieladegerät laden oder braucht man da wieder ein extra Ladegerät dafür?


Viele Grüße

Al99


----------



## Al99 (11. April 2006)

*AW: Fischfinder aus dem Supermarkt*

So - also - ich hab mich überzeugen lassen und kaufe, wenn überhaupt - das Cuda 128 oder das Cuda 168.  

Bittet das Cuda 168 beim Fischen mehr Hilfe mit der größeren Auflösung oder ist das bei geringen Tiefen ( bis 15 m) zu vernachlässigen? 

Was meint ihr? 

Viele Grüße 

Al99


----------



## fiskes (11. April 2006)

*AW: Fischfinder aus dem Supermarkt*

So, habe heute mein Cuda 128 von Parey Verlag erhalten. Batteriekasten ist nicht dabei, wollte es aber sowieso als portables einsetzen und mit einer Blei-Gel-Batterie ausstatten.  Für das Angebot von raubfisch.de einfach im Verlag anrufen, wer Interesse hat unter der Nr. 0800 7285727, sehr nette Dame, und nach dem Schnäppchen Paket mit Echolot fragen.  Gruß Robert


----------

